# 186 direct entry offshore



## Eli33 (2 mo ago)

Hello everyone, i just wanna share my situation and i hope someone has the right experience to answer me. 
Me and my partner have lived in Australia for 3 years but our last student visa has been refused so we had to leave the country and of course we did it in the right time. 
Now we would like to come back and the only available option is the 186 direct entry. We have every single requirement but we are super scared that the previous student visa refusal is going to affect this other application.
Any similar experiences? 
Thanks


----------

